# help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## gogofon (May 27, 2004)

what is a diffrence between ca 20 e and ca 20 tf2


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The CA20E is the Electronic fuel injected model. The CA20 also came as a Turbo model but was designated as the CA20ET. The CA20 had an N/A version with 8 spark plugs in a FWD version (CA20F2) and the RWD version (CA20R2). There is also a Turbo Diesel CD20T but I have never heard of a CA20TF2.

Troy


----------

